# ligation of ovarian vein need cpt



## vallij (Aug 2, 2012)

I am needing help coding an ligation of left ovarian vein  done laparoscopic for pelvic congestion, severe pelvic pain and ovarian venous varicosities  

I am thinking one of 2 cpt under ligation vein,  Iliac 37660, Vena cava 37619


----------

